# Need advice on relocating



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Pigeon-Talk!

I posted the same thing, or something very similar, in the pets section a few days ago but have yet to see anyone respond, so here I go again in a different section.

My spouse and I will be relocating ourselves and our two mated pairs of rock doves to a different part of town in the coming months. 

I'm looking for tips & advice. Specifically, though I understand there will always be a risk, we're looking to put the chances on our side that the pigeons, once we do let them out to fly, can manage to find their way back to their new home as opposed to simply flying back to our old apartment.

We've found a potential suitor and are in the process of trying to get approval. A fairly large loft (1200 square feet), with good light, and plenty of places to perch. The whole place has sprinkler pipes crisscrossing back and forth, which we're really excited about. We couldn't find a place with a balcony though, so the same two questions are still nagging us:

How long before we let them fly? I remember reading 2 months, but this may have been my imagination.

We plan on building a landing platform outside, and to decorate the large windows colourfully enough that they will learn to recognize them while they are kept inside. But we're worried about the pigeons' ability to find their way home if, during the transition period (before they are let out to fly), they are only learning their surroundings from the perspective of looking out, but never actually visualizing the building or landing spot that is their arrival point.

Any tips are welcome of course. We've never relocated before, and really wish to avoid losing any of our babies as a result.

Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Are you allowing them to fly outside by themselves now? ...and they are returning?

If so, they have learned to "home" to the apartment.

If you release them, chances are....they will go back to where they homed, it doesn't matter how long you keep them inside, it is not a guarantee they will come back. If you have access to the old apartment and can get them back you can try it. 

However, I have actually had a hen that homed at another loft, but when she mated with a bird raised and homed at my loft, she returned=she flew daily, she did not go back. (but I did have the option of picking her up from her old loft, so I took the chance)

There are exceptions...but it is never a guarantee. You are taking a chance. some people will say they will stay when they have babies, not necessary and that is risky that babies may be left alone.

So, to be honest, if you don't want to risk the chance of losing them don't ever release them from their new home.*


----------



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much @skyeking.

All four pigeons home to our current apartment. They spend plenty of time outside every day, but live with us, sleep, and nest inside. One was born actually born inside. 

The place we're expecting to move into (nothing is confirmed yet) is a 30 minute walk (so not very far) from our current place. Paying rent at the old place for an extra few months might be an option, but then what, fetch them enough that they'll eventually understand? Unfortunately we were not given a choice but to find a new place. Had it been in our power, we would have stayed there forever just for these birds. 

What about the 'keep them inside' alternative? Until now I would've never considered this, but we're afraid to lose them, and even more so to imagine them fending for themselves through our Canadian winters. Not sure the one who was born inside would even know how to manage. They are wild, in that they have had daily contact with wild birds and aren't fully tame as a result, but at the same time they are very much imprinted on us, follow us around like puppies, nap on our beside table whenever we nap, etc. Would it be more humane to keep them in? Would they be happy in a 1200 square feet place open space? 

I guess I'm hoping to figure out what our best option is for them, now that staying put isn't one anymore.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they were to take off, they wouldn't know how to survive in the wild, as they are used to being housed and fed. That is what they know.


----------



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. It has been a great help.

All things considered, we have come to the conclusion that it will be best to keep them in. 

I am told that pigeons care about their mate more than anything, as evidenced, for example, by the fact that pairs are separated before a race, so as to ensure that one will haul ass home asap to be with the other. What we have are two happy couples in love, and I believe they can be happy, and that it is wiser to keep them in, safe and content, rather than risk having them lost in the city, starving somewhere or freezing through our Canadian winters. They have come to rely on our assistance for food and shelter, and thus we have a responsibility towards them. As much as we hate to take away this part of their lives, we believe it is, all things considered, the fairest option for them in light of the situation.

We found a gigantic loft (a residence, not a pigeon loft) with 13 foot ceilings and a large wall full of windows, where they will be free to roam as they please. I'm confident they will adapt and be happy. 

Thanks again! 


Jon


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Marshmallowknee said:


> Thank you all for your input. It has been a great help.
> 
> All things considered, we have come to the conclusion that it will be best to keep them in.
> 
> ...


Pigeons can be re-adjusted to a new place to fly. The problems of rehoming are usually with pure bred homing pigeons. I did not see that you stated that is what breed they are , unless I missed it. If they are not homing pigeons then yes you can re-establish them to fly at you're new place if you want. There is good and bad about both situations, more time in the apartment the more mess and feather bloom you breath in, outdoor flying has its risks too with predators or unexplained disappearances. Being they are rescues and know already about free flying, you have to weigh quality of life vs how risky. I don't think there is a wrong answer here. Of course it would be a slow release with a window aviary would be best. It is not like you would take them to a park and just let them go to fly wherever, ferals have flown back from this sort of release.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marshmallowknee said:


> We found a gigantic loft (a residence, not a pigeon loft) with 13 foot ceilings and a large wall full of windows, where they will be free to roam as they please. I'm confident they will adapt and be happy.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...



Gee that sounds great. I think they would have enough room to fly and roam there and still be safe. Keeping them in will most likely give them much longer lives. Let us know how they do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Wonderful that you found a nice loft! They will be quite happy there. 

It is just not worth the chance to lose them if you let them fly free, the homing instinct can be quite strong in rock pigeons, since many are mixed with homing pigeons.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Wonderful that you found a nice loft! They will be quite happy there.
> 
> It is just not worth the chance to lose them if you let them fly free, the homing instinct can be quite strong in rock pigeons, since many are mixed with homing pigeons.*


I agree with you Sky. A member in Oregon brought some of her birds several hours away to another person with a loft. Think it was a week later that a couple of them came back. And these were feral pigeons. She hadn't been flying them either, before bringing them there, yet they found their way back.
Many pigeons, like other birds have much more homing ability then we give them credit for.


----------

